# Tracing the current owner of a car



## ndp (4 Feb 2008)

Is it possible to trace the current owner of a car through the registration number?  If so, how?

Thanks.


----------



## Billo (4 Feb 2008)

If you know someone working in motor taxation , they should be able to do it for you. Or a garda could do it.


----------



## Seagull (4 Feb 2008)

Billo said:


> If you know someone working in motor taxation , they should be able to do it for you. Or a garda could do it.


Except that they need a very good reason to do it. It's illegal to do a search for a friend.


----------



## spinal_tap (5 Feb 2008)

AFAIK you can apply to your local tax office stating the reason for your enquiry. Costs around 8euro IIRC. Worst they can do is decline.


----------



## Megan (5 Feb 2008)

http://www.motorcheck.ie/?gclid=CMSg1senrZECFQ5OQgod-FbgfA
This is a website that you can trace any car. There are diofferent charges. I have no connection with this company. My daughter used it when she was looking at a car  that she was considering buying.


----------

